# Doing separation automatically mean divorce



## lakninasmith (Sep 26, 2009)

I need to know if separation is the start of divorce. My husband decided he wants to separate. Things have not been good for a while however, I was willing to work things out. I suggested counselling but he doesn't want to talk to anyone. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. I don't understand why he isn't willing to fight for our marriage. He says there's no one else but I don't trust him anymore. 2 weeks ago, he said he wanted to work things out and I believed him. How can you just change your mind

We have a 5 year old son. Neither one of us is financially able to live separately. He spends more time away from home. I loved him unconditionally. I supported him in everyway. I respected him as man and husband. I tried to control my emotions and not share everything that I was feeling. But most times I was unsuccessful. I sacrificed my emotional needs because I thought it would keep my marriage together.

Now I'm going nump to everything. Someone please let my in on the truth. Is divorce coming next and I'm to nump to realize it?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It depends. It doesn't have to be a route to a divorce. 

There are some good books on the subject. 

Hope for the Separated by Gary Chapman.

When the one you Love Wants to Leave by Donald Harvey.

I am not sure what the issues are for your relationship?

What are the details?


----------

